# toe cancer "?"



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

My 10 year old Cody has a suspicious looking toe; my groomer discovered yesterday. He is a silver...black skin and toes. I read the average age to have toe cancer is 9 years. Making a vet appointment this morning. Any one out there have experience in this? Perhaps best not to worry until I see the vet?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

No experience - just hugs and best wishes and fingers crossed!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear, I hope it is not the cancer. We are with you and will hope to see good news.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

No, but hoping it isn't anything serious.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hoping for the best! Please let us know soon.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hope everything will be ok. Take some deep breaths. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

The vet specialist that has taken such good care of my female can't see him until Dec 18th. I have noticed some bleeding and oozing ... and licking...so I am considering taking him in as an emergency or even to his regular vet. Any thoughts?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm sorry you have this worry. How prevalent is this cancer in these dogs? I've never heard of it specifically. Dogs, especially older ones get all kinds of weird lumps and growths that aren't cancer. My own little Jose` has a few things that look like warts sort of. I've shown the vet and he said it's nothing. So hopefully, what you're seeing isn't anything serious. Fingers crossed for you. Whatever makes you feel more comfortable about getting a vet appointment sooner rather than later, you should do. Best vibes being sent.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

While toe cancer is somewhat of an issue in the Standards (Blacks) especially around the age of my dog (10). That is what my groomer very experienced with poodles suspects. My issues is weather or not to wait until the 18th where he can see a great vet that I really like and trust...or taking him in as an emergency (the specialist I like works in a 24hr. ER clinic)... or my regular vet (who I really don't like or trust) ???


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, how about the emergency with the vet specialist you like and perhaps a follow up on the 18th? I'd ditch the vet altogether you don't like or trust. It would ease your mind to get in sooner, I suspect.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Feelingdoc said:


> While toe cancer is somewhat of an issue in the Standards (Blacks) especially around the age of my dog (10). That is what my groomer very experienced with poodles suspects. My issues is weather or not to wait until the 18th where he can see a great vet that I really like and trust...or taking him in as an emergency (the specialist I like works in a 24hr. ER clinic)... or my regular vet (who I really don't like or trust) ???


Can you call the great vet that you like and trust and beg for a sooner apt.?

pr


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I wouldn't be able to wait if it was me - I'm a real worry-wort! But I'd also change vets if I didn't like or trust mine. I'm lucky because it is a group practice and I can generally avoid the one I really dislike!

Hope whatever you decide to do gets you a good result


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would go in now since there is discharge and blood. I would go to the ER.


----------



## 3sps (Feb 5, 2012)

I certainly hope your visit to the vet proved to be cancer free! How scary!

We were surprised to hear that toe cancer exists in poodles, and for that reason we do not get our poodles' toes clean shaven ( a source of chronic irritation,) but keep a neat foot with hair around the toes. It does bring more debri in the house but it is now not something we even think about.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

3sps said:


> I certainly hope your visit to the vet proved to be cancer free! How scary!
> 
> We were surprised to hear that toe cancer exists in poodles, and for that reason we do not get our poodles' toes clean shaven ( a source of chronic irritation,) but keep a neat foot with hair around the toes. It does bring more debri in the house but it is now not something we even think about.


Wow...is that a well known culprit...that shaving the feet and constant irritation as a cause for toe cancer? I'd be interested in knowing more about it or seeing something like a study or what not. That's pretty creepy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

With the bleeding and oozing, are you sure it isn't just an interdigital cyst? I get these on my dogs now and again. Epsom salt soaks, hydrogen peroxide, and antibiotic ointment. I keep a sock on the foot to keep them from licking until it heals.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I was under the impression toe cancer was most prominent in Black standards. Wouldn't that make it a genetic thing? I don't see where shaving the feet would make a difference.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

3sps, you seem to be drawing a correlation between keeping clean feet and toe cancer in spoos? On what basis are you making that assumption? Also, why do you say keeping clean feet is a source of chronic irritation? I have had standards for decades, have always done my own grooming and have always kept them with clean feet. Their feet are not "chronically irritated" at all. You use the right # blade for your dog's close work, be it #10,#15,#30 or #40, whatever their coat thickness and your grooming purpose. I think a clean foot is actually beneficial in watching for changes in the nail bed, nail growth and surrounding digit, many early signs could be missed if the foot was not clean.


----------



## 3sps (Feb 5, 2012)

I am not saying there is a definite correlation but as a nurse I do know that a chronic irritation can be a factor in skin cancers. Also, even a great groomer can clip too closely to the skin in between toes or on the top of toes esp. if a dog is fidgety. Also a clean toe is more open to injury, as in the case of our spoos who run in the wooded areas behind our home in our yard.
Of course nothing can take the place of careful observation of the feet as with any other part of the anatomy, and with the fact that our breed gets that close scrutiny with frequent grooming we are ahead of the game. 
I did not mean to make this an argument - just a perception on my part.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Eclipse said:


> 3sps, you seem to be drawing a correlation between keeping clean feet and toe cancer in spoos? On what basis are you making that assumption? Also, why do you say keeping clean feet is a source of chronic irritation? I have had standards for decades, have always done my own grooming and have always kept them with clean feet. Their feet are not "chronically irritated" at all. You use the right # blade for your dog's close work, be it #10,#15,#30 or #40, whatever their coat thickness and your grooming purpose. I think a clean foot is actually beneficial in watching for changes in the nail bed, nail growth and surrounding digit, many early signs could be missed if the foot was not clean.



Very much agree with you that a properly shaved foot does not equate to chronic irritation.
Though doing so once ironically caused me a lot of needless worry - doing so I once found an ugly red lump on Taylee's toe - did a needle biopsy, and ten worry fraught days later found out that it was a histiocytoma (sp?) that did indeed go away on it's own a week later. I couldn't help but think that if only I had not clipped her feet I would have been spared all that worry!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Here's one thing I found so far...I read a few other places but they say pretty much the same thing. Can't find any correlative or evidentiary studies. I'm not trying to be argumentative either 3sps...just wanted to ease my own mind and other readers, the OP etc and wanted to find out if there were any compelling info out there. It could be...anything is possible, but so far, there isn't any known cause. There is likely a genetic factor...my own guess.

Foot/Toe Cancer in Dogs | petMD

There appears to be no _known_ cause.

I hardly ever notice any irritation on my Poodles' feet. For most of the foot, I go the direction the hair grows. Only backwards in stubborn areas or right near the nails where there's a little sticky-outie that lies flat when I try to clip one direction. So they really don't seem bothered. I'd say it's more likely that their faces get the more_ raw _deal.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks all...good discussion. Cody has always had clean feet and I too have never noticed an injury or irritation after grooming. I took him to the vet I don't like because I decided it would be less expensive than the ER. She did not think it was cancer but just something excerbated by licking. She prescribed a steriod ointment and the "Cone of Shame" It IS already drying up and looking better. I am still keeping the appointment with the specialist that I like on the 18th...just for a general evaluation and discussion of age related issues. 

My regular vet is not incompetent but she just has an abrasive personality. She obviously doesn't like poodles and thinks I'm a crazy poodle lady (maybe I am). She is often dismissive of my concerns...but when Noel was very ill she acted quickly and got her in with a top-notch specialist...if she had waited another day we probably would have lost her. My thought is to keep this vet for routine stuff, but the specialist for other major concerns. Cost is 3x higher with the specialist per visit...so...I need to pick my battles with her.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

What a relief. I hope that Cody continues to improve and that the toe scare turns out to be just that, a scare. Be sure to let us know how the appointment with the specialist goes; the poodles here are like extended family members. Good luck.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad your news is good. I wonder if it is something akin to a chronic issue we have with Peeves who gets granulomas between his toes sometimes from ingrown hairs/damaged follicles. We use synotic on them.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Good to hear this news. Here's hoping for a quick heal and removal of cone!!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Saw the internal medicine vet specialist this morning. Cody turns 10 next week and she gave him a very good check up. The toe issues seems to have resolved itself - so no worries there. He is generally in good physical health; slowing down considerably this past 6 months or so...but she (the vet) said he has great hip rotation and is looking great! Happy poodle dance


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

SIL's Lab/Rott mix had toe cancer- originally thought to be an injury related to his extreme activities (not diagnosed as cancerous until very late). Because it had already spread (and because he had other health issues making him a poor surgical candidate) the offered amputation wasn't done- we just dealt with the tumor until it was time to do the hardest easy thing. 

I sure hope it isn't cancer- but if it is, we heard pretty much "Wish we had figured this out sooner, we might have been able to help". My kids use the same newish vet practice I do and the practice owner is a much better diagnostician than his predecessor. I second the get rid of the "regular" vet.

So kudos to your groomer, and best wishes to you and your Spoo!


----------

